# Pregnant dog



## mistydew220 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a shar-pei that im not sure if she is pregnant she would be 7 weeks to day if she is i took the to the vet a couple of weeks ago and they said she was to tense they couldnt tell. here is a picture of her what do you guys think.







[/IMG]

here are some other pics


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I think it's time to take a trip back to the vet. From the pictures she looks like she's prego, but then again I'm just some random person on the internet. I'm not a vet and none of the forum members here are vets. There's also no way to confirm a pregnacy without an ultrasound, x-ray, or palpation(which is dangerous if you don't know what you're doing). If she is prego You're going to need a vet to confirm how many pups she has and advise you on how to properly care for your bitch and pups. Do you happn to know who she might have bred with? Was this a planed breeding? If not it may not be too late to spay her and abort the pregnancy if you choose to.

I must warn you as well breeding is a very touchy subject on every forum that you may venture to. Irresponsible breeding is looked down upon and you're likely to get flamed if you're not a reputable breeder. Heck even reputable breeders get flamed most of the time, but they know the answers to almost every breeding question and don't post questions to an internet forum.


----------



## mistydew220 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes i am going back to the vet tomorrow. It was a planned breeding we did it to enhance the breed. She Has some of the best eyes a shar-pei can have and so did the male. Thanks for the help I know some will bash for having bred her but like i said i did it for the breed.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Aww and you didn't post any pic of her prety eyes. Somehow I feel like were missing out. You must post some less compromising pics of her and if you have any of the male too


----------



## mistydew220 (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are some others of her eyes


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't understand... you bred her because she has pretty eyes? How is that bettering (?)the breed? Is she health checked? Do you show her? Who'd you breed her with? Is he health tested? Does he show?


----------



## mistydew220 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes i do show her actually she is through with her apri showing she has earned all of her points. She Is health certified. I believe i am bettering the breed because she is championed and she has all of the right genetics for the breed.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

The eye thing I can understand Shar-pei's are plauged with eye problems so she probley means she has excellent eye health,shape ect.. with no eye issues CERF tested I assume ??

My question is if you are in the showing and breeding world then how could you not read or find out about the breeding/birth process. That there can be false pregnancy and will look like a definte pregnancy to the eye the only way to confirm a pregnancy is by US or X-ray (palputation can only be done at a certain point in the pregnancy (around 4 weeks) give or take after that it is dangerous to do and can kill the puppies and mother.So have an x-ray (if they are old enough) or US to confirm.

I will not comment on the health testing because since it does help to make sure your dog is healthy there is no guarntee with genetics.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Isn't APRI a puppy mill registry? In other words a "fake" registry?

Heath testing isn't taking her to the vet and having the vet say "she is healthy". Health testing is having her Hips certified, eyes certified, elbows and such certified so that way you know that what your breeding is the best of the best. Each breed has their own list that should be certified prior to breeding.

Also you should have had a Mentor already to ask these questions too, and by the looks of her, she should have been seen by the vet a few times over for prenatal care.

Another BYBer... *sighs* Get that dog to a vet...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The breeding is done, get her to the vet for an Xray to see how many pups she has. You may also want to go ahead and plan her Csection at that time as Sharpei's are very prone to needing them and a planned is much easier than an emergency Csection. 

Let's not turn this into a debate thread. Time to think about the welfare of the mother and pups.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

I will not get into a registery debate ect..My advice take her to the vet for a x-ray or US a normal pregnancy is around 65 days so the sooner the better.


----------



## mistydew220 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok one she is akc and is healt certified for genetics, hips etc. I took her back to the vet did an ultrasound and we know for sure she is pregnant. He says you cant see quanity but we were able to do see 3 in one window for sure. I asked him about a c-section and he said we would wait and see. I know shar-pei are sensitive to anestisa and he says he always uses ace,atropine, and torb for a pre-med, then sedates with vallium and ketamine, then maintains on isoflorane. This has me a little worried. Does any one have any input on that


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I do not know much about c-sections or breeding, but I would probably want to skip the injectable anesthesia. I would just go with the gas. I am also not a huge fan of iso, but I know a lot of vets use it because it is much less expensive than some of the better alternatives. If you are at all uncomfortable with anything, do not hesitate to talk to your vet about your concerns. Good luck!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

When it comes to anesthesia, Iso is better than Ace for certain breeds. I know Mastiff breeds and Bullies tend to be VERY sensitive to Ace. Please read this. The Valium and Ketamine are very safe and often used to calm a dog when prepping for surgery. 

Sensitivity to Anesthesia


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> Isn't APRI a puppy mill registry? In other words a "fake" registry?
> 
> Heath testing isn't taking her to the vet and having the vet say "she is healthy". Health testing is having her Hips certified, eyes certified, elbows and such certified so that way you know that what your breeding is the best of the best. Each breed has their own list that should be certified prior to breeding.
> 
> ...




I believe the OP meant April.....Either way though.....


----------



## ceridwen999 (Apr 9, 2011)

mistydew220 said:


> Yes i do show her actually she is through with her apri showing she has earned all of her points. She Is health certified. I believe i am bettering the breed because she is championed and she has all of the right genetics for the breed.


It's a shame you should have to "explain" yourself to anyone about why you would want to breed your dog. She's your dog and you have the right to make that decision. Why other people feel they are the animal police I have no idea because I don't see anyone telling people with too many kids or genetically inferior kids to "stop breeding". There's a far greater human over population with inferior breeding going on than anything the dog community might see. I hope you had a great litter if she really was pregnant. I see the post is old but I had to chime in because people who think they're the leading authority on ethics in any subject irritate the living crap out of me!


----------



## ceridwen999 (Apr 9, 2011)

And by fake registry you mean???? It's a registry, therefore it exists. Now, whether it's a reputable registry or not, that may be in question. And why should this person have a mentor? Because you would and you are obviously so amazingly well versed in the field of dog breeding? Why is your way the right way? Maybe these people don't have any friends who even like dogs and that's why they reached out to a dog forum where they thought they could get some helpful and informative information, not grilled by a faceless know it all who wants to strut their stuff on some obscure forum and try to make themselves sound like a "somebody" because they feel so unimportant in reality. How about offering some real help, not belittlement?


----------

